# ما طرق علاج الضغط المرتفع؟



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ما طرق علاج الضغط المرتفع؟

الأربعاء، 6 أكتوبر 2010 - 15:41 
كتبت سحر الشيمى 
أرسل قارئ يقول، أعانى من آلام بالقلب وارتفاع فى ضغط الدم، ودائما ما ينصحنى الطبيب المعالج بالاهتمام بالمعدل الطبيعى للضغط، فما السبيل إلى ذلك؟

تجيب الدكتورة سامية على القاضى، أستاذ القلب والأوعية الدموية بمعهد القلب القومى، قائلة،

 إن علاج الضغط المرتفع لابد أن يراعى فيه تغيير أسلوب المعيشة وتناول علاج الضغط بانتظام ومتابعته باستمرار مع الطبيب المعالج، خاصة عندما يشكو المريض من آلام أخرى، وللحد من ارتفاع الضغط ولتجنب مضاعفاته ينصح بالآتى:

1- المحافظة على الوزن الصحى والتخلص من السمنة والوزن الزائد، حيث إن هناك علاقة وثيقة بين السمنة وارتفاع الضغط.
2- مزاولة النشاط الرياضى وزيادة المجهود العضلى والبعد عن الكسل وعدم الحركة، حيث يوصى بممارسة الرياضة أو القيام بنشاط جسمانى معتدل مثل المشى أو ركوب الدراجة أو السباحة لمدة 30 دقيقة يوميا معظم أيام الأسبوع.

3- إتباع أسس التغذية الصحية لمرضى الضغط والتى تشتمل على:

• تناول الأغذية قليلة الدهون والأحماض الدهنية المشبعة والكولسترول والإكثار من الفاكهة والخضروات والألبان منزوعة الدسم.
• فى حالة الحاجة إلى إنقاص الوزن يراعى تناول الأطعمة قليلة السعرات.
• إنقاص الملح من الطعام وتجنب المأكولات والأطعمة الغنية بملح الطعام واستخدام التوابل والبهارات والبصل والثوم والخل والليمون فى إعداد الطعام بدلا من الملح وتجنب وضع الملح على المائدة.
• البعد عن بعض الأطعمة الغنية بالملح وهى جميع أنواع الجبن، المعلبات، الأطعمة المدخنة، البيتزا، الكاتشب، الشيبسى، الفشار، الهامبورجر، وكذلك جميع الوجبات سريعة الإعداد، وزيت الصويا والمخللات.
• غسيل الأغذية المعلبة بالماء مثل التونة يساعد على التخلص من الملح الزائد.

4- تناول عقاقير علاج الضغط بصفة منتظمة.
5- عدم تناول أى أدوية أخرى دون استشارة الطبيب المعالج، خاصة أدوية البرد والروماتيزم والكحة والتخسيس وبعض الهرمونات، حيث إنها تؤدى إلى ارتفاع الضغط وعدم استجابته للعلاج عند بعض المرضى.
6- الاهتمام الزائد بعلاج أى مشاكل صحية أخرى مثل مرض السكر أو زيادة دهون الدم.
7- تجنب تناول المشروبات الكحولية.
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=287293&SecID=245​​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع مفيد اخي النهيسى

انا استفدت منه الولدة عندها ضغط

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع مفيد اخي النهيسى
> 
> انا استفدت منه الولدة عندها ضغط
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك


*ربنا يشفى الوالده
شكرا للمرور الكريم والرائع*


----------



## happy angel (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى اخى العزيز معلومات مهمه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى اخى العزيز معلومات مهمه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


شكرا للمرور الرائع جدا

سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع حلو خااااااالص ومفيد جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
ربنا يبارك ويديم خدمتكم
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا استاذى النهيسى للمعلومات
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *شكرا استاذى النهيسى للمعلومات
> ربنا يباركك
> *​


شكرا للمرور الرائع جدا

سلام الرب يسوع
​


----------



## twety (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا اسمع كمان
ان الكاركاديه الساقع يوطى الضغط العالى

بس بجد موضوع جميل وقيم ومفيد

شكرا لتعبك استاذنا
*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

twety قال:


> *انا اسمع كمان
> ان الكاركاديه الساقع يوطى الضغط العالى
> 
> بس بجد موضوع جميل وقيم ومفيد
> ...


*نعم الكركديه البارد بيخفض الضفط
شكرا جدا للمرور الرااااائع

سلام الرب يســوع*


----------

